# The "Best" Release by Pearson Archery



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

Thus release was manufactured by Ben Pearson Archery circa 1986. It was a design by Lloyd Napier that had a swivel head with jaws (self closing after pressing onto the bowstring). The release could be set up for actuation with either the thumb or the pinky finger. The initial models shipped were black plastic mold injected parts and had a high failure rate in the neck area. The material was changed to a fiber impregnated delrin and that alleviated the problem somewhat. High poundage bows cound still break these pretty easily.

Pictured is a sales rep sample molded from clear pastic to show the inner mechanism. This sample has a bazillion cracks in it due to age and other factors. But, it is no doubt one of the few mechanical releases ever made in a clear version....


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*The Best*



Bow_Rep said:


> Thus release was manufactured by Ben Pearson Archery circa 1986. It was a design by Lloyd Napier that had a swivel head with jaws (self closing after pressing onto the bowstring). The release could be set up for actuation with either the thumb or the pinky finger. The initial models shipped were black plastic mold injected parts and had a high failure rate in the neck area. The material was changed to a fiber impregnated delrin and that alleviated the problem somewhat. High poundage bows cound still break these pretty easily.
> 
> Pictured is a sales rep sample molded from clear pastic to show the inner mechanism. This sample has a bazillion cracks in it due to age and other factors. But, it is no doubt one of the few mechanical releases ever made in a clear version....


I was in business with Loyd Napier when we built that release.I have one of the very first built which was all aluminum with brass parts and they didn't pull apart.Mine is in mint condition but not for sale......yet.
The reason for the clear plastic was to see all moving parts and NOT for shooting.Loyd's Failsafe was the first to use that and my Failsafe II was the second.I think there are a few Failsafe Hunters that way out there so that makes the Best realease about 4th.Failsafe mfg was the original mfg for Pearson on that release.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for that info Dean. They told all reps that they were NOT to use this for any kind of shooting as the plastic by itself was not strong enough. Even with the original production models (glass impregnated Delrin), there were plenty of the "Best" releases that broke right by the base of the swivel. I'm sure that a few noses got bloodied from that!

Not quite sure what I will do with this. I cannot imagine there are many left floating around.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Bow Rep*

Might interest you to know that the original ones were 6061 alum and the rings that allowed the head to swivel were brass.We put out a few before Pearson and the molded one's.Of course I have one of these.
I also have the "original" FailSafe II.I mean the first one we turned out of the milling machine complete with a hole or two in the case where we mis-calculated a bit. The first time I shot it I shot a 300......we didn't have the X's then,just the white spot.:wink:


----------



## PAPER (Jul 21, 2011)

I currently have 17 pearson archery releases that my son and i use.Still 1 of the best shooting releases i've erer used


----------

